# Update on The Lady Pit!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.gopitbull.com/lounge/14725-just-checkin.html

Her comp is still down, and she is being induced next week! So we will have a new little Pitbull advocate born into the world soon! She can't wait to get back to the forum and I am sure we all can't wait for brand new baby pictures!:woof:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh wow so exciting. I have been wondering what happened to her..


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

awh babies!!!! i just love em...as long as they can go home later.  haha.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I was just thinking about her, and wondered what was going on, i'm glad all is well.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm glad she's doing well! I was just wondering about her as well!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep so was I. I was hoping she didn't feel picked on some treated her badly. I can't wait to see the new baby. 

I thought a yr or so ago I wanted another. My boy was 15 yrs old at the time and I had the baby blues until I was watching a 6mo old at the rodeo and he wouldn't stop crying. Good grief was it a relief when his mom showed up.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello everybody! Sorry I been gone so long. Computer is still down, so I'm at the library. First off, I wanna send a HUGE THANK YOU to Holly for lettin everyone know what's goin on in my world for me!! I really appreciate that girl!! 
2nd, my doc decided to change my due date to 7-23 instead of 7-18... and he was on vacation during that time anyway, so there was no induction. I didn't need to be induced anyway.. the little one decided to make her entrance into the world on her own time, in her own way. We had a routine checkup on 7-20, and that was all she wrote. After about 45 min of heavy labor, and one good solid push and she was out!! Official info is 7-21-09, 8 lbs, 21 1/2 in long, 13 3/4 in head and very healthy! Trinity Ashia Brown is her name, and I will have pictures to post soon! Times up, so I gotta run... will check again as soon as possible!


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

CONGRATS! 

nice healthy weight, no induction, and it seems all is well. glad to hear it.

i love that name by the way. and yes, pictures, pictures, and then more pictures.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats!!! I'm so glad to hear she made it here okay. She's a big girl! (I have to go to the library too. My pups chewed thru my computer lines and I've had a hard time finding someone who could repair them. Should be back up soon. )I like her name too. Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wowee you go girl! Cant wait for the pictures!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats. Good to hear from you.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks to all... I decided on the name Trinity because of its meaning... She's my third born, third girl... Trinity is English for Triad or 3...so it only seemed fitting... her middle name, Ashia, is African and means Hope... All three of my children's names have symbolic meanings.. I put a lot of time and effort into choosing their names... gives me something to do while I'm pregnant, other than think about the labor and stress over getting supplies and what not. If you want an idea of what she looks like, take a look at my avatar.. my now 4 yr old was a newborn in that pic.. and she looks identical!! That should suffice till I can get pics posted, hopefully!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG babies!!!! 
hey i've already got baby fever over here, and my hubbie wants to kill me! LOL! he said 5 is way to many...i say i need another baby girl...to many stiking boys in my house! LOL! 
congrats lady pit!!!!!!! we can't wait to see pics of the new lil' one! try to get all the rest you can girl, i know how that goes tho, your so big it's impossible to get comfy no matter what you do, you try to go to sleep the baby wakes up and starts playing soccer with your bladder...hehe...fun times *grins* wish you the best girl!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

**Pix finally posted!**

Alright! You wanted... and I finally got em for ya!! Without further ado... I present to you... Ms. Trinity Ashia Brown...newest future pittie advocate!!









In the hospital, 2 days old









napping with big brother (9 yrs old), 3 days old









At home, 9 days old.. chillin on Daddy's pillow!









We got half a smile here!









Aah...nap time!

More to come... Hope you like!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow I missed this thread being updated lol!. Shes adorable adorable! Glad you got some pics up for everyone!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG! I have been wondering how you have been. I see you have been busy!! congratulations what a doll!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Happy Day! Glad to to see and hear your are doing so wonderfully well.! Hope you have time to keep in touch!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Alright! You wanted... and I finally got em for ya!! Without further ado... I present to you... Ms. Trinity Ashia Brown...newest future pittie advocate!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL! And may I say that I absolutely LOVE her onesie. "Someday Im going to demand a pony". Thats totally me. I ride horses and I totally want that for a future (maybe) child of mine.  Very adorable!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> BEAUTIFUL! And may I say that I absolutely LOVE her onesie. "Someday Im going to demand a pony". Thats totally me. I ride horses and I totally want that for a future (maybe) child of mine.  Very adorable!!!


LOL! Her grandma actually picked that out for her! I love horses, and owned one at one time (many moons ago), hopefully will have one again someday. Daddy already promised she could have anything she wants. He says he's going to spoil her rotten! And, at 2 wks old today, she already knows how she likes to sleep (on my chest on her belly)!



bluefamily said:


> Oh Happy Day! Glad to to see and hear your are doing so wonderfully well.! Hope you have time to keep in touch!


Suzanne.. Of course I'll have time to keep in touch! We're doing wonderful, and when the lease is up in the apartment, we'll be moving back into the house (repairs should be done by then), and we'll be ready to pick up our conversation where we left off, if the offer still stands!



performanceknls said:


> OMG! I have been wondering how you have been. I see you have been busy!! congratulations what a doll!


Thank you, thank you! Yes, I've been busy, but nothing out of the ordinary.



american_pit13 said:


> Wow I missed this thread being updated lol!. Shes adorable adorable! Glad you got some pics up for everyone!


Holly, how ya been mah!? Thank you so much! I love the pix you posted on myspace of your daughter with BumbleBee.. and the other one is Lil Momma, right!? She's gonna make a great junior handler!! How's your pregnancy coming along? Hope all is well with you and yours. You said she'll be delivered by C-Section, right? Good luck to you! I wish nothing but the best for you.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Crud, I missed this thread too! She is so precious! She's already lovin' the camera!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Crud, I missed this thread too! She is so precious! She's already lovin' the camera!


Yeah... I somehow managed to get lucky.. all my youngins are carmera hogs!! Thx for the compliment Shana!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well look what the cat drug in LOL Welcome back


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Holly, how ya been mah!? Thank you so much! I love the pix you posted on myspace of your daughter with BumbleBee.. and the other one is Lil Momma, right!? She's gonna make a great junior handler!! How's your pregnancy coming along? Hope all is well with you and yours. You said she'll be delivered by C-Section, right? Good luck to you! I wish nothing but the best for you.


Everything is going great over here! Yeah we have Lil mom, but we also have Faith back now ( blue female) so I have 3 of the pups not just 2. Yepper to the c-section! I love having my baby scheduled at my convenience! After my last labor I am so glade I never have to go thru labor again lol. Of course everyone here on the site is gonna have fun deciphering what my drugged up butt is saying for my first few weeks home after the surgery lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Marty said:


> Well look what the cat drug in LOL Welcome back


Lol! Thanks for the warm welcome!! I been missin ya'll!! Needed my GP fix... I was phiendin!!



american_pit13 said:


> Everything is going great over here! Yeah we have Lil mom, but we also have Faith back now ( blue female) so I have 3 of the pups not just 2. Yepper to the c-section! I love having my baby scheduled at my convenience! After my last labor I am so glade I never have to go thru labor again lol. Of course everyone here on the site is gonna have fun deciphering what my drugged up butt is saying for my first few weeks home after the surgery lol.


Glad to hear everything's going well with you and yours! Ok.. I didn't remember Faith... So, you got a full house!! Wow...I've known people who had c-sections, but I always looked at c-sections as a last resort or for medical reasons... I always opted to have mine vaginally unless there was an emergency reason why they had to take em out. But, I guess natural delivery isn't for everybody, and I don't fault anyone for that! You do what's best for you and yours. More power to you, especially since I know it's a longer recovery time, and the tummy is harder to tone up and get back to normal after a c-section. It should be fun trying to decipher what your blabbering on about, lol!! Can't wait til your new little girl is here!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have to have a c-section. Once you have had one the rest have to be that way and Fish came by emergency c-section. After having a c-section it can cause huge complication if you try to do natural. Here is CA you don't get to try to do natural if you have had a c-section. However I am good with it! I don't need to go thru 20+ hours of hard labor again lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, ok.. I didn't realize they won't let you attempt a natural birth after c-section in Ca... I'd always read that you could do a natural birth after c-section, but it's risky and not usually recommended. I didn't know you had an emerg. c-section with Fish... I hear ya on the convenience and the "pain" of an extended labor! My longest labor was with my oldest daughter, Chenoá.. I was in labor for 13 1/2 hrs and I pushed for the last 1 1/2 of that! I had an epidural b/c I was having such intense back labor, and they had it adjusted so high that I couldn't feel anything, let alone the contractions.. so the doc had to guide me, so to speak, as to where and how I was supposed to push. 2nd daughter, Aiyana was a quick 4 1/2 hrs and 1 push.. no drugs or nothing. And mamacita who was just born was a quick 45 min labor and 1 push.. again, no drugs or nothing.. hell the hospital barely had time to hook me up to the IV and get all the questions outta the way, lol!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I didn't know you had an emerg. c-section with Fish.


Yeah I was induced due to high blood pressure and then after 20+ hours of hard labor, she was stuck on my pelvic bone and my heart rate just dropped all of a sudden and I had to be rushed into an emergency c-section. She was fully crowned just stuck real bad.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ouch, and ouch.. I couldn't imagine 20+ hrs of labor...or having the baby stuck on my pelvis....now I understand the reason for your c-section... hope everything goes alot smoother with this little girl than it did with Fish! I imagine it will... Is Fish excited about having a little sister? You got roughly 6 wks left, huh? Can't wait to see pix!


----------

